# Droid 3 BLUR port?



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi i was wondering if it is possible for a developer to port over the DROID 3 Blur onto the droid x.:tongue2::tongue2::tongue2::tongue2::tongue2:


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

i think i read somewhere that theres another update coming for the droid x i imagine that the "new new" blur will come with it...this would be cool.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

o lame....who wants blur?  lol...just playing...but i honestly dont know for sure...


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Lol, I was just asking because I usually like to try out the moto updates for a while, then go back to the custom roms, in this case it would be cm7


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i hear u...what do u think of the newest ota blur update....honestly doesnt seem to bad when it comes to blur..


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

not bad, but damn was my droid x a buggy shit from hell. I cant tell if it was because i got the MFN version (im a MFN tester) or if it was just my phone.


----------

